# New skaven models



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

it looks like this was the perfect time for me to start a skaven army 
I am absalutly digging the new skaven models! I will probably be getting the hellpit abombination and Ikit Claw. share your thoughts on the new models!


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

I don't like the look of the plagueclaw catapult. It looks like someone puked on the claw.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Karnax said:


> I don't like the look of the plagueclaw catapult. It looks like someone puked on the claw.


haha yeah its gross, thats why if I got that kit I would make the warp lightning cannon.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

The WLC isn't techy enough for my liking, i think the current one is better, and the orc catapult woud be a nicer plague claw

The abomination on the other hand, now that has promise.....


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Barnster said:


> The WLC isn't techy enough for my liking, i think the current one is better, and the orc catapult woud be a nicer plague claw
> 
> The abomination on the other hand, now that has promise.....


tell me about it, it looks like the Master moulders devious plots to destroy mankind has paid off in that model!


----------



## HiveMinder (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm quite disappointed in the Plagueklaw/WLC cannon combo. Although it's nice to have more plastic models, the metal WLC is cooler looking (and is far more portable through skaven tunnels), and the plagueklaw doesn't look at all like it was made by Clan Pestilens.

On the other hand, the Abomination is wicked looking. Certainly going to be getting me one of them.

I'm not sure if I like the new Ikit more or less. Not really a huge improvement if you ask me.


----------

